# Can Anyone Recommend An Atlanta Area Upholsterer/Auto Interior Shop?



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

Looking for quality work that doesn't break the bank. Any advice?


----------



## TOXXIC (Jun 29, 2006)

Cali west


----------



## twoenvyb (Jan 22, 2006)

golden touch did my interior great work


----------



## twoenvyb (Jan 22, 2006)

moorevisual said:


> Looking for quality work that doesn't break the bank. Any advice?


golden touch in the atl did my ,64 drop


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

twoenvyb said:


> golden touch in the atl did my ,64 drop


Golden Touch He was in Conyers lastime I saw Him..Claude Childs cool Dude......I been looking for His Hydraulics Guy Darell,anybody know where He is ?


----------



## twoenvyb (Jan 22, 2006)

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Golden Touch He was in Conyers lastime I saw Him..Claude Childs cool Dude......I been looking for His Hydraulics Guy Darell,anybody know where He is ?


I worked with that guy Darrell some years back had a shop called switch masters I wouldn't work with him if I was you guy is a hack and a thief bro wouldn't do it if I was you.! CLaude moved his shop though if you need the info 770-761-3800 he has a new building


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Damn Darell is like that ?...........well Claude does good work Ive been to two or three spots He had...Kiser Upholstery in Conyers did My 64 back in 97' they are really good too.


----------

